# Update on 'Really beautiful Patterns'



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

You may remember our KP member eclue posted a resource for some really lovely patterns from Sunday Knits, on Sept 4.

link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107585-1.html#2046789

I fell in love with the Bunting Sweater. It was available only as a kit, and I asked the designer if there was a possibility of buying just the pattern. She agreed, and I was so thrilled that I mentioned I would like to share my happy experience with the forum.

Here is her reply:

Actually, I'd been thinking of making that pattern more widely available and your request was just what I needed to spur me on. One of the reasons I've wanted to make it more available is because it's such a nice- fitting sweater and with lovely shaping details even without the colorwork. I'd like to see more people knitting it. So if you feel inclined to mention it in a forum, please do.
Best regards and good knitting! Carol
Carol Sunday Designs Sunday Knits Yarns

For those interested, here is the link again to the website:

http://sundayknits.com/buy_buntings.html


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love her designs. I bought Tapestry awhile ago. Will think about some of her other designs - they're all so lovely.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is really a lovely sweater!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You are correct - gorgeous!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Argh! I love some of the patterns . . .but the yarn costs would absolutely kill me, even if my stash weren't already SABLE.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> Argh! I love some of the patterns . . .but the yarn costs would absolutely kill me, even if my stash weren't already SABLE.


Same here! Which is why I asked her if I could just buy the pattern for that one sweater (Bunting) and she was so kind as to say 'yes' and now everyone can get just the pattern for that sweater.

Of course there are the others...lol!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Why would you pay for a pattern for a lovely sweater and NOT make it in really wonderful yarn? Unfortunately, wonderful yarn is almost always screamingly expensive. I shop sales, but still . . .


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you, you are absolutely right, it is a nice sweater


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> Why would you pay for a pattern for a lovely sweater and NOT make it in really wonderful yarn? Unfortunately, wonderful yarn is almost always screamingly expensive. I shop sales, but still . . .


Because I live in hope! 
Can't afford the yarn now, maybe I will be able to find a great yarn in the future...gives me a chance to comparison shop, save up etc.
Certainly will not try using the kind of yarn I knit toys with, lol!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I want roughly half of those patterns. The most GORGEOUS sweaters! Yep, nice to dream.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Nitchik, I'm so glad to hear that you had such a good experience with Carol Sunday! Thank you for asking her about offering her patterns a la carte. So nice to hear that she was so open to your suggestion. I'm sure many who prefer to use other yarns will be tickled to have access to her beautiful designs. I will work on a few less complicated designs for now and hope to be skilled enough to tackle Carol's before too long. 
Meanwhile, I sure hope you will post pictures of yours. Enjoy your project!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

elcue said:


> Nitchik, I'm so glad to hear that you had such a good experience with Carol Sunday! Thank you for asking her about offering her patterns a la carte. So nice to hear that she was so open to your suggestion. I'm sure many who prefer to use other yarns will be tickled to have access to her beautiful designs. I will work on a few less complicated designs for now and hope to be skilled enough to tackle Carol's before too long.
> Meanwhile, I sure hope you will post pictures of yours. Enjoy your project!


Eclue, thank you so much for your original post of these gorgeous patterns. They are just so beautiful. I think that the Bunting pattern is the only one she added to the list of projects that one can order 'pattern only' if desired. (I saw one other already offered - the matching fingerless gloves) However, that much is appreciated. I just fell in love with the pattern, and besides not being able to afford the yarn at present, and wishing to use different colors (gray does not like me, lol!) I don't have time to knit this for awhile. Busy knitting for GKs and my carpal tunnel doesn't allow me to do lots of knitting....so it may be awhile before you see a post from me of this project.

Again, thank you so much for your original post!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Most of the patterns are available in PDF format, if you go to the part where you buy the kit/pattern. All the sweaters I like, all the hats, and anything else I looked at were available as patterns only. And there are some absolutely lovely items there. Thanks for writing to her - I learned early that I can write to anyone and ask anything -- answering is up to them.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

pjcoldren said:


> Most of the patterns are available in PDF format, if you go to the part where you buy the kit/pattern. All the sweaters I like, all the hats, and anything else I looked at were available as patterns only. And there are some absolutely lovely items there. Thanks for writing to her - I learned early that I can write to anyone and ask anything -- answering is up to them.


Oh, that's wonderful! I have not re-visited her site since I downloaded that one pattern. Thanks for letting us all know.
Yes, never hurts to ask.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What gorgeous patterns she has! So glad you were able to get the pattern alone. She sounds like a wonderful person!


----------

